
In 'virgin birth,' snake gets pregnant by herself at Boston Aquarium - dankohn1
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/science/2019/05/25/virgin-birth-snake-gets-pregnant-herself-boston-aquarium/1234934001/
======
bediger4000
Why is this a big deal? Squamous reptiles do sex determination differently
than crocodiles or avians.

I think that the notation is "XX" for a female snake or lizard, "X0" for a
male. Male squamous reptiles have one less chromosome.

There are a number of species of unisexual lizards that live in North America:
[https://www.jstor.org/stable/24979584?seq=1#page_scan_tab_co...](https://www.jstor.org/stable/24979584?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents)
This is news only to people who haven't looked at the issue at all.

~~~
eesmith
It's not portrayed as being a big deal.

Most newspaper articles are not big deals.

